# Black Edition - But Without Spoiler?



## oxonaud (Mar 24, 2021)

What's your opinion/s on this? Does the Spoiler literally spoil the car - so given the choice, would you choose the option to have removed (it's a free option) and then just go with the concealed one that pops up (or you choose when it pops up?)?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Where's the pic of the spoiler? If it's the normal Audi spoiler then I would leave it in place.
Pop-up one is usually a source of water ingress anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you'll get lots of opposite views. 
Looks better with it for me.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

As said you'll get opinions on both sides however I'm another vote for with the spoiler, that's part of the reason I bought the car I have


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

oxonaud said:


> What's your opinion/s on this? Does the Spoiler literally spoil the car - so given the choice, would you choose the option to have removed (it's a free option) and then just go with the concealed one that pops up (or you choose when it pops up?)?


If you delete the fixed one on BE models do you _automatically_ get the pop-up one? I know that there is no pop-up option on the RS (different fixed spoiler anyway) but not sure about the TT BE and TTS BE. Not exactly clear from the configurator. With the lower trims you obviously get the pop-up as standard. It pops up automatically at about 74mph and goes back down at about 50. You can raise it / lower it manually too at lower speeds.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

one here...

https://www.lookers.co.uk/audi/nearly-n ... /id/262148


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

personally I'd go for the fixed one, and yes, if you choose for deleting it, but in case you don't, they will fit the movable one for free (in all models, TT-RS included)


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes fixed, it looks bare without it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> one here...


Hi oxonaud, Yes, keep the fixed spoiler.
Hoggy.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

For me, the fixed spoiler interrupts the lines of the car aesthetically. Also with this option, inside the car you get a nice blank button on the centre console... Always bugs me when I see that... especially on such premium interior like the TT's. Why couldn't Audi make that button do something else?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But you'll have a blank anyway, but if it's a problem simply change the switch set. They can be had cheap on eBay.

You can even buy stickers to go on the blanks...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Fixed spoilers just look Halfords for me as you dont need one on a corsa and you dont need one on a TT as its got a pop up.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Toshiba said:


> But you'll have a blank anyway, but if it's a problem simply change the switch set. They can be had cheap on eBay.
> 
> You can even buy stickers to go on the blanks...


Oh -didn't know that. In that case, if I had a sticker to put on the blank button of my premium TTS interior - it would have to be an ejector seat icon.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sure, ejector seats are an option
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Blank-Bu ... SwDFVe8eVu

These are also very popular with RS owners.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bling-Crysta ... SwP9Jb7izf



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/81205599500665403/


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

I always thought a _deployable _spoiler was more badass than fixed 8) Even with water ingress :roll:

Negative is that it mostly just proves you're speeding... but it's a subtle middle finger to someone who's tailgating :lol:


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah. I have a fixed one on my TTRS but would happily opt out if I could. It just looks much cleaner without the wing.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a red black edition and opted for no fixed spoiler. It is very much down to personal choice and I have not regretted having it removed, to me it just looks cleaner without it. Only thing I did to mine was to put the black rings on, looks great on the black edition.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Good luck with opinion . I got a roasting when I posted a pic of my new ordered Black Edition in Daytona on this site although it was mostly the black wheels that folks didnt like

Either way , many can only dream of cars like these with or without black. I guess every level of vehicle has its supossed ugly duckling :wink:

I asked the dealer his opinion when I was ordering and he said it looks weird without and why bother with the black edition if you are going to delete a key component of the trim signature. Good point.

Besides , isnt the spoiler the identical one to the previous TTRS ?


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> oxonaud said:
> 
> 
> > What's your opinion/s on this? Does the Spoiler literally spoil the car - so given the choice, would you choose the option to have removed (it's a free option) and then just go with the concealed one that pops up (or you choose when it pops up?)?
> ...


Noticed many leave the spoiler up even when parked which to me seems a bit "un-cool" although something to consider in regard to a protruding fixed spoiler is whether it wil attract unwanted attention with vandalism when parked up. At least you can pick and choose with the retractable "flap!"


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

gogs said:


> As said you'll get opinions on both sides however I'm another vote for with the spoiler, that's part of the reason I bought the car I have


You also save around 0.5 mpg without the spoiler according to the specs lol


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)




----------

